# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Xª actuación del SIS este Viernes

## Ritxi

Si no teneís plan para este Viernes, ¡ya sabeís! 
Tres grandes cracks Dante, Dodó y Ramón (más alguna otra sorpresa)

----------

